# Hamsters can survive falling from an aeroplane?!



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

My sister mentioned this earlier...
BBC News - Why can&#039;t elephants dance?

Scroll down a little...apparently because of the proportion of weight to force the fall wouldn't be fatal! and a spider wouldn't even feel the force

learn something new every day hey :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting never knew that


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

WOW you learn something new everyday


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

don't fancy trying it out!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

squeaker said:


> don't fancy trying it out!!!


no not something id fancy trying either!

interesting though!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting. I don't think I'll be trying it out though


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Well if someone would donate me a private jet , all for the sake of science of course :thumbup:


----------



## adam87 (Nov 16, 2010)

I KNEW IT!! Indestructable.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

My brother discovered that article recently; the first I heard of it was him threatening to throw my hamster from the top of a skyscraper. :scared: Needless to say I had some choice words for him!


----------

